# Thinking of Buying Canon PIXMA MP750



## cobefn (Mar 25, 2005)

I am thinking of buying this Printer to replace my Lexmark 3100 (only 6 months old) what can I say,we all make mistakes don't we? I have been doing some research and I came across the Canon PIXMA MP750, however, there seems to be very few reviews on this model so I would appreciate anyone who has one telling me what they think of it, or if anyone knows of any reviews anywhere on the web could you please give me a link. Thanks


----------



## pdougan (Feb 22, 2005)

I bought the mp 780 a couple of weeks ago. It is the 750 with the addition of FAX. That is not long enough to give you a valid opinion other than my initial impression which is good. :up: It is definitely fast. If I am going to have a complaint, it will be two. The autofeed for the new paper has a bad tendency to jam, and Canon will be no help in getting it fixed. It is a design flaw. I am replacing another Canon multifunction; it had the same problem, guess I am a glutton for punishment  The 750 has a under carriage 150 page cassette that has been working flawlessly, so I just default everything to it. The second thing is the ink supplies are too small especially the black. Be sure to have backup on hand because they don't give you much warning. Surprisingly, Amazon had the best price when I bought. It was too big a difference over Hewlett-Packard not to take a chance. If it didn't have the extra cassette, I'd probably be pissed. If you have a high tolerance for minor irritants like misfeeds, I think you will like the 750 a lot.


----------



## cobefn (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks for taking the time to reply pdougan, as I intend to buy the 750 I take it I wont suffer the paper jams you had with the 780, you say the 750 cassette works flawlessly. I have found many places that will supply ink carts for the 750 at around the £2.00 mark each, so that almost eliminates the ink usage grumble. My Lexmark all in one uses ink like a demon, each time I switch it on it seems they have gone down another bar! and they cost about £15.00 each!!!!,,,it was a bad mistake the Lexmark, but what can I say , it was Cheap!, now I've spent more on carts than I paid for the printer! and I've only replaced 3 !!! What is the 750/780 like printing direct on to CD/DVDs? as this was the main selling point for me.


----------



## woodrow (Dec 20, 2003)

I bought a Canon mp390 about six months ago and it works great


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

I too bought an MP390 and it is excellent. I read a review in Choice magazine in Australia which is produced by the consumer watchdogs, and it listed the Cannon PIXIMA MP750 at the top as the best buy. I'd say go for it. Unfortunately I can't link you to their site - well I can - buy they change for access to view the article. Anyhow, Choice is produced by the Australina Consumer Association, and are the standard for a lot of tests of this nature in Australia.

Late,


----------



## rodsrescue (Mar 5, 2004)

If your main requirement is for printing directly onto CDs/DVDs in Canon you can't beat my ip4000, the paper feed has NEVER jammed. I leave A4 in the paper feeder and 4x6photo paper in the cassette below (which can also hold up to A4). The duplex printing feature brilliant (prints on both sides of the paper automatically) along with auto collation I often leave many double sided pages to print while I go off to do something else. I realise this is not the printer you asked about, but I just thought you may like to be aware of it. At present it comes out top in every survey I have seen.
Happy printing


----------



## 12gaff34 (May 18, 2005)

I have also purchased the Canon MP750 recently, but I am having a real problem with it. Apparently it is related to a bug in my computer rather than the printer itself, but maybe someone here can help...

Basically I get a variety of errors trying to print. Not every time, but often when the document is longer than one page, the printer freezes up completely. It gives me the message that it is "Printing," but nothing is happening. From here, I cannot even turn it off. I have to cut power to it in order to reset it.

Sometimes when the printer is on, and the printer status is "Ready" (according to the Printers folder), the program (Word, Acrobat, etc.) tells me that the "printer is not responding" when I try to print.
If I restart the whole shebang, it's fine for another couple of pages, then it freezes up again.

Very frustrating. Canon of course blames it on the way my computer is allocating memory to the print spool. I recently had a computer tech in to clean up my system (Spyware, Adware, etc.). That worked to a small degree, but it's still giving me headaches.

Any suggestions? Windows 2000, 196K RAM.


----------

